# How long do the effects of .25mg of klonopin last?



## Black Flame (Jul 11, 2012)

I weigh 148 pounds if that matters


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't know.

At that tiny dosage level, I think plenty would find effects don't even start.

Klonopin comes in three sizes: 0.5, 1 & 2 mg. Thus you're talking about cutting the smallest pill in half.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

That's such a small dose. If its alright to ask, what are you taking it for? Clonazepam is more of a long acting benzo so you should feel the effects for several hours. I'll take 2mg of clonazepam prn for anxiety at night. It works really well throughout the night.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I don't know.
> 
> At that tiny dosage level, I think plenty would find effects don't even start.


Lol yeah really. I remember the first time ever taking a benzo I was in the hospital and had a panic attack. They gave me 0.5mg of clonazepam. I didn't get any relief from that.


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

It acts very slow, if they IV'd you Valium you would feel relief pretty soon


----------



## Black Flame (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey guys I'm really sorry I meant to say .05!!!


----------

